# Horrible biting, I really need help.



## Kayayaya (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had Big Mike for a little over 3 weeks and this past week he's been biting me. Before it was just a little nibble but now he's biting and practically latching onto me. Most the time he didn't break the skin but he's given me two bruises on the back of my left arm. Just a few minutes ago he bit me so hard I started to cry and scream because it hurt so bad; he just wouldn't let go. And whenever I tried to pull either my finger or him away he'd bite harder. This time he broke the skin. I know I shouldn't but I put him back in his cage because I was crying my eyes out I couldn't pay attention to him.

I thought it was a food problem at first so I bring his food out whenever I bring him out but he still bites me. So I thought it was a too much energy thing so I had him run in his wheel and in my room, and he still bites me. I know it's not a smell thing considering he's bit my arm twice and I don't use scented soap. Whenever he's sleepy he bites onto whatever he can find, usually fabric.
I really don't know what to do. He's such a cutie and he can be so sweet but I can't handle these bites, it hurts so much. My Dad is starting to get impatient and wants to get rid of him but I love him so much already and he was such a nice little companion before this.

Please help.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How old is he? How do you handle him when you have him out? What are you doing with him or what is he doing just before he bites? If you're touching his back a lot and he's going through quilling, he might be biting because he's grumpy and his back is sore. If you're trying to pick him up or pull him away from something, he might be biting to hang on to something, if he doesn't want to move. I know someone's hedgehog that does this. He also just bites if there's skin in front of him, so sometimes if there doesn't seem to be any other reason (trying to hang on to avoid being moved, not grumpiness, or anything else), the best thing you can do is keep your skin away from his face/mouth.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Hedgehog's are prey creatures anywhere you have heard/read blowing in their face or squirting water or other negative reinforcement is very much wrong in my opinion. It only further convinces the hedgehog of need to defend itself from a threat.

Are there any scented fabric detergent/softener, cologne/perfume, or other smells/foods that might entice your hedgehog?

Wash everything in vinegar and unscented detergent and wash with a different unscented soap, if you see a lick react by removing flesh from your hedgehogs grasp.

If your hedgehog is licking first it isn't likely aggression just curiosity, hedgehogs lick from curious smells that peak their interest often leading to anointing.

By finding tactics to avoid the lick/bite combo eventually it should fix the problem, the clothes some hedgehogs love to latch to fabric, however it maybe do to smell of the fabric, I know all my hedgies love denim and want to bite at it!

I have had biter hedgehogs turn into the sweetest hedgehogs it is like a rebel phase of a teenager for lack of better comparison. I think with altered tactics and no negative reinforcement you can succeed and find common ground with your hedgehog in fact one of my worst biters now loves nose rubs and actively seeks me out for the chance at one


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

Some hediges are just biters,
my baby hudini bites, he bites when he is hungry, or grumpy, and he breaks the skin.
i got useto it. it hurts though!!!! 
i find mine gets upest if you put fingers near his face.
maybe he dosent like his face touched?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Marvin really really likes to sample the things around him including flesh sometimes. Licking is always a nice warning but sometimes if I'm focused on something I don't move away fast enough. If he really doesn't give you warning I would try your best to keep him on a blankie so he can bite that instead. I've also found that wearing my hedgie sweatshirt helps a lot. He can chew away on it and neither of us is harmed in the process. Hopefully overtime you can get back to handling him without any worries. But protecting yourself with blankie or sweatshirt will teach him that biting really doesn't get him put back in the cage. It can also keep everything a lot calmer, he won't get such a strong reaction and the whole thing will be less stressful for both of you. 

Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Kayayaya (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for the replies. I'll definitely take everything you've said into consideration!
Thanks again. <3


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oliver is a biter, too. Even when I wake him up, his first thought is to start leaping at/biting his little tent. He hates when I pick him up when he doesn't want to be held, and always reacts with biting when I do. He's completely fine around me if I just let him do his own thing, and when he walks into my hands on his own terms he doesn't bite. He's also totally fine with me petting him on the back. He just gets really mad when I try to interrupt him from sleeping/exploring/etc. I'm afraid that punishing him with a breath to the face will just make him more mad, so really I just take it now. I use a t-shirt to pick him up from his cage and this helps a lot--I haven't been bitten for a while now. I guess the best advice I have is to not give up, try to keep your fingers out of biting range, and reward him when he doesn't bite. 
And remember that just cause he's a biter doesn't mean your relationship with him is a bad one


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Everyone gave wonderful advice, but I am going to add one little thing.

Hedgies will typically grab onto their food until it stops moving. It's best to keep still when he bites so he will let go faster. It's tough, and thankfully (for me), my husband is the only one who has been bit (Einstein thought his arm pit hair looked delicious!) but it was hard for him to hold still.

Keep strong!


----------

